# Gold Torch



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I am looking for Gold Torch either one head or multiple heads... I need to know the price and location and if there is a pic/photo available great if not then the price and location needed!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have 2~3 heads of Aussie Gold Torch, don't really know unless I disturb it to see exactly if it has 2, or 2.5 or 3 heads. Very reasonable price at $50 per head. Can cut to order.

Location: Yonge and Finch, North York.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

can you send a pic?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry, not at home and they all look alike.

But you can go to my video:





On the 39 seconds mark, you can see one but it is not for sale. The one for sale is at 1 minute mark.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Highly recommend.....*

Very reputable hobbyist. I would not hesitate to recommend.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Red


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

NO probs.....

You do realize....you're about to get FLOODED with inquiries at that price  LOL Mine sold within an hour of posting last time. Good Luck.....you won't need it. Christmas came early for some of you that are interested. Cheers.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, now this torch is ppu->SOLD. Sorry for the op as I have waited ...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Ugh... 

Oh well great price...

Any others please let me know... Preferably through PM ...

Thank you


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know Alex had a few last time I checked but you would have to PM or call him.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

BigShow has some as well if I'm not mistaken. BigShow a.k.a. Dave. He may be along the Dundas Strip this weekend.....IF NOT......I'll be seeing him before the holidays I suspect (if that helps facilitate a transaction). Good hunting.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I have gold torch at $50/head all day long if you feel like coming for a visit


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

uniboob said:


> I have gold torch at $50/head all day long if you feel like coming for a visit


Interesting.....and where were ALL you guys when I sold a kidney for my Gold Torches? D'Oh!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

London is quite a trek but I will take it into consideration. I check BigShow's Website and it states it is growing out...


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

uniboob said:


> I have gold torch at $50/head all day long if you feel like coming for a visit


How many heads do you have?

I would take them all @ $50/head.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> London is quite a trek but I will take it into consideration. I check BigShow's Website and it states it is growing out...


It really should say Sold Out as that was a WYSIWYG Piece.

I do however have 3 other multi head/mouth frags. There each about the size of a softball open. (bigger then one on the website)

I get home Thursday night, let me take some photos and send them to you on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> How many heads do you have?
> 
> I would take them all @ $50/head.


Had lots, not after posting here though.

What was wrong at Toronto frags everyone, $50/head all day  special for the day was 3/$120. Silly silly peoples.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

The reason is too many selections at the show and not enough money to spend 

Just checked your web site again and the gold torch is $100, not $50!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

notclear said:


> The reason is too many selections at the show and not enough money to spend
> 
> Just checked your web site again and the gold torch is $100, not $50!


Look how many heads for $100.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Heads does not necessarily mean independent stalks Albert. Many of the Gold Torches have very short thick stalks with multiple heads/mouths originating from the one stalk.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, that's why I also have problem knowing how many heads the torch that I have.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

notclear said:


> Oh, that's why I also have problem knowing how many heads the torch that I have.


Your not alone buddy. The last batch that came in were so short and fat, it was very hard to even cut the independent stalks with multiple heads from the large colonies.

Typically most of us go buy the number of mouths (can't have a head without a mouth right?)....However, very few of us will charge $50 per mouth on individual stalks and since the stalks all have multiple mouths they are usually discounted further. i.e. Frag with 3 mouths/heads on a single stalk is $125 or so..

Hope that makes sense.


----------

